# Glenn Jones



## rmclain (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how to reach Mr. Glenn Jones?

Or if you read this Mr. Jones, please contact me: robertnmclain@yahoo.com

Respectfully,

Robert McLain


----------



## JWLuiza (Oct 29, 2011)

he is affiliated with my school. I'll see what I can drag up.


----------

